# '05 M6 owners



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey there, do your cars have a dead pedal (driver's foot rest) to the left of the clutch like the Pontiac brochure promises or not? Please chime in.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I have heard that some very early '05s lacked the dead pedal. I looked at a black/black M6 today and it had one. I don't know if the A4s get them or not.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you talking an actual pedal that matches the other three? Because mine does not have one. Just a flat spot on the floor that acts as a foot rest.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

Mine does, it is a black rubber peice on the floor for your left foot. Problem is it is a tight sqeeze that to get your foot on the dad pedal it hits the clutch. They should have moved the clutch and brake pedal to the right a little which would make for beter heel toe operation and give more room to the dead pedal.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I thought they already moved the pedal over some to allow for heal and toe braking. Or was that just me imaging things. Also how is the shifter feel. I heard it has a slightly better feel to it than the 04's. Not to bash the 04's. :cheers


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

supsan said:


> Mine does, it is a black rubber peice on the floor for your left foot. Problem is it is a tight sqeeze that to get your foot on the dad pedal it hits the clutch. They should have moved the clutch and brake pedal to the right a little which would make for beter heel toe operation and give more room to the dead pedal.


 :agree 

Depending on the shoes I'm wearing I sometimes can't fit my foot to the left of the clutch pedal very easily. Kinda have to slide it under the pedal then up into place. :confused

But's there no black rubber piece. Wonder if I could get one from the dealer...or maybe mine is special...yea that's it! :cool


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah, there's a dead pedal, or more accurately, a dead raised spot on the floor. and it's a tight fit, but that's fairly normal for a sports car.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

So now I'm confused. Some have them, some don't? Is it a matter of manual/auto? I double checked mine today--no black rubber/plastic piece on the floor for a dead pedal. But there is the dead "carpet" spot where a pedal should/could be.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Just to clarify, the '05 I looked at the other day had a "bump" to rest your foot on, but no actual pedal. No rubber covering or aluminum - it was a carpeted raised spot. Which is still better than my flat '04 floor.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

BigNick said:


> Just to clarify, the '05 I looked at the other day had a "bump" to rest your foot on, but no actual pedal. No rubber covering or aluminum - it was a carpeted raised spot. Which is still better than my flat '04 floor.


Mine has the carpeted one I looked at the automatics and they do not have one on LS1.com there is a thread showin a pic of the Aussie Holden right hand drive that actually has the matching metal I am waiting for an answer on ordering and part number for it I will go back and find the link.

By the way it is a tight squeezzzzzz between the clutch and dead pedal


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

here is the link for that pic

http://us1.webpublications.com.au/s...23/2378_4mg.jpg


----------

